# How Amazing Is This?



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I love this


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

It did nothing for me, I'm afraid but it wouldn't do if we all liked the same.


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Ross, thank you for the best 5.51 minutes of my week . These guys are fantastic (though I did hear the drummer slip once in the beginning...) 

Red_Cloverleaf... your opinion is much respected; not everyone thinks Jennifer Lopez is hot either . But, turn off the "taste buds" and look at the mechanics of this video... A slip of paper under the E to add some distortion... offbeat patterns for the drummer... pretty sophisticated stuff IMO .


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Absolutely bloody outstanding! :thumb:


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Not the first time you have posted it but yes amazing. I watch it pretty much at least once a week at work.


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

What about this for something else!:


----------



## Dynamics (Dec 27, 2006)

Oh yes...


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Clever Nickname said:


> Ross, thank you for the best 5.51 minutes of my week . These guys are fantastic (though I did hear the drummer slip once in the beginning...)
> 
> Red_Cloverleaf... your opinion is much respected; not everyone thinks Jennifer Lopez is hot either . But, turn off the "taste buds" and look at the mechanics of this video... A slip of paper under the E to add some distortion... offbeat patterns for the drummer... pretty sophisticated stuff IMO .


No problemI love it Fredrik has some serious guitar playing skills note the 7 string one he has and he plays an 8 string one too:doublesho And Morgan agren has some serious drum playing skills the pace and timing is incredible.
BTW I love Meshuggah which Fredrick is the lead guitarist.I think there latest album Obzen is simply outstanding.Its incredible that at 20+ year old band can make an album so technically brilliant and so aggressive makes me listen to it over and over again


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Interesting James never heard or seen them before.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

No Radio1 4 you guys lol:lol:


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

RosswithaOCD said:


> Interesting James never heard or seen them before.


Their whole album is outstanding. All instrumental from 3 great musicians.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Clever Nickname said:


> Ross, thank you for the best 5.51 minutes of my week . These guys are fantastic (though I did hear the drummer slip once in the beginning...)
> 
> Red_Cloverleaf... your opinion is much respected; not everyone thinks Jennifer Lopez is hot either . But, turn off the "taste buds" and look at the mechanics of this video... A slip of paper under the E to add some distortion... offbeat patterns for the drummer... pretty sophisticated stuff IMO .


Thanks for that but..................

I don't think Jennifer Lopez is hot either to be honest and I stick with what I originally said. Mechanics or not, it does nothing for me - if you like it, you like it. If you don't, you don't.

Sorry.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> I don't think Jennifer Lopez is hot either to be honest and I stick with what I originally said. Mechanics or not, *I does nothing for me.*
> 
> Sorry.


Fair do's


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

RosswithaOCD said:


> Fair do's


No problem, my good man - we can't all like the same - if we did, the world would be a boring place, eh? :thumb:


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> No problem, my good man - we can't all like the same - if we did, the world would be a boring place, eh? :thumb:


A world of Meshuggah playing in lifts and shopping malls would be great. :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

jamest said:


> A world of Meshuggah playing in lifts and shopping malls would be great. :thumb:


Sure would be


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

jamest said:


> A world of Meshuggah playing in lifts and shopping malls would be great. :thumb:


No it wouldn't. :doublesho


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> No it wouldn't. :doublesho


:lol:

It would for some of us.


----------



## philworrall (Nov 17, 2006)

That is pretty old fashioned noise that I used to like and grown out of. I am with Red Cloverleaf. It did nothing for me. If you want to listen to a drummer go search some Buddy Rich video, this IS a drum player without peer.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Buddy Rich seems to be putting a lot of effort in to his playing which death metal drummers can do with out looking like they are doing anything.


----------



## philworrall (Nov 17, 2006)

Those guys can play well, really well

BUT IMO they cant play music at the same time as drumming whereas BR could do.

IIRC BR had many heart attacks while drumming.
James I know what you mean but go listen to some old buddy Rich drumming and you will appreciate that this guy was not just a drummer but an artist as well, death metal drummers do not have that

But that is IMHO


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

philworrall said:


> Those guys can play well, really well
> 
> BUT IMO they cant play music at the same time as drumming whereas BR could do.
> 
> ...


I agree with you to a certain extent, but there are other drummers out there who play in metal not necessarily death that are fast and technical and IMO are better than Buddy Rich, although I do appreciate Buddy Rich, he is talented just seems to be over doing it. Maybe he does it for show.


----------



## philworrall (Nov 17, 2006)

jamest said:


> Maybe he does it for show.


He did do it for show but about 30 years ago, your metal guys were nothing more than someones twinkle in their eye at the time.

Lets enjoy both together :wave:

P


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

RosswithaOCD said:


> I love this
> YouTube - Meshuggah (Fredrik) + Morgan Incredible Medley


its not !!:speechles


----------

